# Life of Pancakes



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I do nto knwo if anyone but me is this crazy about goats but on the other board where I meet Julie and Stacey I had a blog jsut for him. 

Pancakes is my first goat. One of the worlds most spoiled goats around in my book. Not all is he a inside pet he is also treated better then I treat my hubby at times. 

A little history on him. I got him from a wonderful person you all know as Julie. The day she said that I coudl have the first buckling I cries with tears of happiness. I have worked for a lady that riases goats for a petting zoo and wanted one of my own. I wanted to buy outside of my boss's herd because I wanted soemthign different. I still remember ridden to Julie's house to pick up my little guy and when I saw him with Carmen his mommy I fell in love with him. I could nto smilen for over a month. Those big eyes and his mom call melted my heart.

he has been nothing but a joy to have. Even his tatums. When I am at the barn he follows me aroudn yelling at me when I moved with out taken him with me.

About 4 months ago I almost lost him and I thought it was the end of the world. he is to much of a part of my life. He got his little horns caught in a fence for a whiel I foudn a half dead baby there that use to be a Pani. My heart learched. The world stopped and we did everything to pull him though this ordeal. Becasue of this he now has to be carried aroudn cause he is to improtant and he was sick once.

Spoiled worse then he was ever. Goat candy, blankies in his crate at night, still eattign his speical food twice a day, drinkign gatoraid when he want it, and doggie coats now when it is to cold. One side effect of what happened to him he gets cold very easly. So doggie coats while he is outside int eh barn and it is under 50 dregees. He is comen home for the winter as soon as Petting Zoo season is doen for this year. For some reason Pani has become a highly requested goat. 

More to coem in the life of Pani


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well got to my boss's house and I had to try on his costumes. So I ran out to the barn and ot him out of the baby pen. I tired on the skelton costume and it jsut would not fit and it was the same size of the punkin. So I took that off of him and put on the punkin and it was a perfect fit. He looked so cute with it on and seemed so proud about wearing it. I went to take it off of him cause I had to do a few things to it to make it better for him to wear it like. Seperate the hood from the coat part and one thing that dogs do not have. Can you say horns. I bent down to undo the velco and he backed away. I tired again and he did the same thing. So I went to grab him and he bolted away. Took me about 20 minutes to take off his costume. Do you think he liked it?? Maybe. When I findl got it off of him he gave me the direst look and promply went back to the barn yelling at me. ALmost like he was saying that was mine and you took it away mommy so you are mean. 

I did what I needed to do to the costume and went back outside to try it on him again. It now was perfectly fitted to him. He ran aroudn the barn shown off his new threads. Make little faces and looking at his refecting in a mirror that I had. Naw the little guy is not stuck on himself at times is he. IT was getting to hot for him to have it on so I reached to take it off and he backed away again. This time he did nto waiste any time and ran out of the barn yelling and almost laughing at me. He ran onto the porch trying to get in the house. He was haven the time of his life again play keep away from me so he could wear this bright punkin outfit all the time. You jsut have to love this guy. I findly got it off of him and put him back in the barn. That took almost a half and hour to do again.

Now what lession I have learned from this. Always when you go to take off Pancakes cotume USE A LEASH HOOKED TO HIS COLLAR. SO much easier the next time I put it on him and go to take it off.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - I would have loved to watch that one!

Sooooo ...... where are our pictures?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, we absolutely must have pictures of him in his Punkin costume! Sounds like you ad some fun with him!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME so glad you are going to continue the stories of Pancakes.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Need to resize them for the sight I have done one so here it is. I have a few on the puter and My friend has a phone that can send to emails so there is a lot of pictures I have to send to her.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well my little boy is grown up. It seems like he dose nto need his mommy like he use too. A little indepentedent streek is comen though. He looks at me when I tell him to come and Maaas at me and gose runnign the other way. Still doing the baby hop a little but I have to laugh at the antics. 

Soon he is going to be to big to sit on my lap in the car and truck. He rode for his first time with the other goats and I think he loved it. His mother aka me kept checking on him in the trailer. I think I was the one that was upset. He is outgrown his crate and I have to get him a new one. He no longer wants to sleep in the house he likes being in the barn with all his friends. He is grown up but I seem to know I have to let him but I still wish he was the little guy that could not be 2 feet away from me and the 2 am 4 am 6 am ect...

Soon we will be going back to the nursen home again. The folks there ask for Pancakes by name because he was wonderful and the resdents want him to come back. So need to go and buy pampers for his little butt. He dose nto mind them and his little tail gose up as he prances around the nursen home. It is so cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is one of the cutest pictures I think I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my how adorable!

my goats would look at me like HOW DARE you mom! LOL


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

A weekend of fun.

Pancakes wowed another groups full of kids. He loves to be petted and played with by kids and everyone around him. I have never seen a goat love a petting zoo as much as Pancakes. He roans around letting everyone feed him and pet him and give him a lot of loven. 

Well we had a pettign zoo where pancakes had to wear his cotume. They loved the punkin goat. He loves being in that cotume. I tried to take it off of him and he ran down the side walk screamign his head off again like he was sayign no no no no no no my costum mommy you can nto have it. I findly got a hold of him and took it back off. 

I am starten to let him grow up a bit. he rode with me to the spot on saturday and then I did something that was harder for me then huim. HE rode in the trailer with the rest of the goats. I am workign at lettign him grow up. He is no longer the litttle goat that I got from Julie he is now the big boy that is starten to becoem the big man. 

HE IS GROWN A BEARD. He has a little peace fuzzy there a bit longer hair but it is a beard. A very small beard. *crys* HE IS GROWN UP!!!

Sunday we had a small day off so it was clean up aroudn the barn. I took a 2 hour horse back ride with my boss's daughter Jessi and then we worked aorudn the farm. So i got Pani out and he enjoyed the day ot and about and so did I. We clean and Pan played. Runnign and jumping on everything. As I was helping to clena off the porch he jsut layed int eh sun enjoy ing the last of the sunny heat. I love days liek this. Him being lovey and dovey and back to the cuddle muffen that he use to be.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He surely has a very devoted mommy! That lil' punkin' is just too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwww.............He is so adorable...........  the costume is a super idea. :greengrin:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

That costume is a dog costume I pick up at the local joann fabrics. I had to cut the hood off and make it a hat and cut little holes in it for the horns.

Well all that know me knew I was plannign on weithering my little guy but we got a beautiful batch of female girls. There is one in patcular that I fell in love with and Pancakes is good friends with her. Little Athena. So Pan is not becomen a weither. I am going to be breeding him with a few females that are going to be hand picked by me. I have 5 waiten for him. We are going to breed them to him when the girls are almost 2. He has a year and a half to waite before he breeds with these little ladies. Part of the deal with my boss is that I get the little one from Athena. Athena is a light brown moon spoted african Pgymy. She is tiny and so cute.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

kelebek said:


> That is one of the cutest pictures I think I have ever seen!!!!


I agree..


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well he is grown up for shure. The little guy as found out he is a guy and humped my leg. I was in shock looking down seeing what he was going. OMG HE WAS HUMPING MY LEG. I have never had a goat hump my leg. A dog yes but a goat and my PANCAKES *is still in shock*

Wel this weekend i was bussie so i had one upset goat. Doign a lot of stuff around the farm Pan was left to play with the other youngesters. But he got his mommy time and we played on the muddey hill together. Cleaned water bucket and also fead all the other animals with him helping himself to taiste to make sure it was not posioned. He jsut had to make sure all the feed was ok to feed to everyone else. 

Well he is gettign fat. The little guy has a rollie pollie bellie on him. He is so cute. I love it when people ask me when my buck is due. I point out the them that he can nto have babies. Kind of hard for him to have a little one since he is a boy. He lost all that weight and is findly getting all back on and then some.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been humped by goats before though, a couple of our boys did the deed to me, LOL but there was only particular one that went after me.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Pancakes the allarm goat.

Yesturday while I was washing horses for a job that we where doing I heard Pancakes go off in the barn. SO I stopped what I was doing and went to go and check up on him. We have a pygoria named Donnar that is in the next pen to them. I had just fead the little guys and also the other goats that are in that barn. (We have two barns). Walk in to find Donnar in with the baby goat and a Pancakes screaming his head off because he had gotten into the pen and he was eatting all the baby's food. I had to laugh as I was shooing Donnar back into his pen and then haven to pick Pan up and letting him know it was alright. WoW my boy has a set of lungs on him. I think my ears are still ringing and that happened yesturday morning. 

Oh ya the horney toad is no longer humping my leg. He is h.umping all the babies. Inculden the boy babies. I do nto think I am going to have any trouble breeding this little guy


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Trick or treating with the Pancakes was interesting. Yes I took my baby boy trick or treating. He loved it, but he got heavey by the end of the road. Yes he coudl not walk that night and screamed when I made him walk on a leash. No one was upset that I had a goat out and about. We have his own little bag and his mommy said trick or treat but peopel loved it and he came hoem with a bag full. I dressed him in his punkin outfit (which is too small for him now) and he smoooshed the people at the doors. Given kisses and cute looks. Some peopel at first thought he was a puppy but how can puppies have horns. 

He was ahming it up. Give his cute little maaas and all the other looks of a baby goat can give. Soon he is nto goign to be this cute baby goat. he is growning so fast.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe how cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...he is a well loved boy! Is he still gonna get all that lovin's when he starts into rut? I would imagine that Pancakes would, even though he'll be a sticky stinky lil' boy! :ROFL:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well he is always going to be my special little boy. As soon as we get our our place that allows goat I am going to be breeding pygmies. And yes I will still love on him when he gose into rut. He will always be my baby. Even when Waffles is going to be comen in the world. That is what I am going to name my next goat's name and not tell ya when the next one's name after Waffles is going to be.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm....I see the beginning of a pattern here!! Pancakes, Waffles....and French Toast!!....he is definately a very well loved goatie! :hug:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I am sitting here at my hoem looking at my phoen and all the pics of my baby on it. It is pretty bad when you ahve more pictures of aniamls then you do of people on your phone. I am missing my baby so much tonight. Hopefully he can be here with me for x-mas but I do nto think he can. he has a nice thick winter coat and the last time I brougt him in for the night it got to hto for him and I had to put him back outside in teh baby pen. he was over heatting. There is no way I coudl keep him cool enough in my house for him to not over heat and also what would happen after I took him back?? 

My hubby ask me what I wanted for my b-day and i said Pancakes home, but the place I live has said I can nto have him here anymore. We are not zoned for Live stock and they concerd him live stock.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

One of the hardest things to do is allow your 'kid' to grow up  and do what's best for them. It must be breaking your heart right now.  To keep bringing Pani in the house for awhile and then back out in the cold would not be good for him. Also for his sake he needs to learn that he really is a goat and not a 'people'. Katie was my only goat for about 7 month and she went to FL. with us but had to stay on a farm down there. I could bring her 'home' (to the trailer park) for the day but she had to sleep at the farm. She was bred there. She was no longer my 'baby'. She had a little doe when we were back in PA. I took more pictures of my grand'kid' than I did of my 2 legged grandchildren. I had 2 girls to spoil!  Since Pani is a buck, maybe he could become a daddy and you would have another 'kid' to spoil. Once he is around the girls he won't be quite the sweet smelling baby boy that you know. He might not be very good in the petting zoo either. I know it's hard to do but, you can visit as often as you are able and take him on walks and love on him. He'll still be your 'baby', nothing can change that.
Candy :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hmmm....I see the beginning of a pattern here!! Pancakes, Waffles....and French Toast!!....he is definately a very well loved goatie! :hug:


next name will be ..........syrup or maple.....how sweet.....


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

BTW Love the French toast name *puts that on her list of goat names*

Oh ya I get a call from my boss the other day. Seems pancakes is again inside for the winter. She called me lettign me know my goat was in her kitchen livne it up. DO nto worry he is in there with a couple of her other goats until the birthing stall are set up in her basment. No power in the barn no heatting laps when they give birth wich a few are about ready to pop. 

Pani was in the middle of the dog houses they have in the baby pen just shivering and screamign his head off. For some reason he really has nto grown a winter coat. All that you see with him is him. No coat. Well he has a coat but it is not thick enough for the weither so he is now going to be crated for the winter inside the house. She is going to have one of the other babies that is not handlen the cold weither with him and they are going to be crate buddies for the long hall. 

Pulling out his winter coats I had from last year I looked at them and they are small then his halloweeen costume so I ahve to make him a few more. He has a few more jobs he has to goto. Like the ones in the nursen homes. *grabs the huggies*


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well Pani is grown leep and bounds now. He out grew his first Stealer coat and now he is almost out of his second steeler coat. My boss is moven and so he is now in a nice warm garage. he can nto be in my boss's new house because they have carpet and well he is becomen a buck. We have a small problem with im humping the littel white dog they have. Horn toad already

Well we had a small set back one of his best friends has passed away. To keep him company and also cause the little one was haven some troubles we let him have a kennel mate in the house. She passed away and he is morning you can say. He is calling out for her the last time I talked to my boss.

The little stinker before this was sleeping wiht me durnign the night and desided to let mommey sleep and quietly got done from the bed. I heard him yelling cause he got his little head caught in the garbage can from the bathroom somehow. He was running around not being able see and not able to get it off his head and screaming his head off haven garabe everywhere in the old farm house. I had to laugh but it was so cute.

I want to say sorry I have nto been on the boards that much. Boss lady is moven and really not had time for anythign else.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Believe or not I put Pani little hooves for the first time in the snow today. He sniffed it and proceded to tell me that he did not like this cold wet stuff. Screaming his head of about it. He walked like the snow was going to hurt his little hooves. Little danity steps walking around the snow on the sidewalk. He acted like this stuff was going to hurt him if he touched it. I laughed my butt off watching him. I do have pictures of him in the snow being a not so happy camper being there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe when they first see snow it is quite funny to watch them


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey when I was taken him back to his pen he was practly running to it screaming all the way cause his littkle hooves where touchign snow.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Me and Pancakes just taken today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a cutie......he loves his momma.......


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

He had a sigh of reliefe on his face cause he was no longer in the evil evil evil snow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It looks that way....... he is so in love with you.....you are his secure blanket....I bet he'd stay in your arms forever if you let him....LOL


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I can see it a 50 pound goat being carried around by me. He will always be my baby. I am his secerty blanket when he is my sanity. Some reason I pick him up and hold him all my worries go away. He is my first of a long line of goats to come. That is the reason my hubby and me are looking for a farm. But he will always be my favorite baby.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

X-mas pics soon to come when I get home

Pani has some adopted brother and sisters now. WEll they are mine for thenext 8 weeks or until they are of the bottle. He is nto a really happy camper about them either. Hav enot been able to show them the babies but he has sure smelled there sent on me. He has not been the loven little son of mine and he has also yelled at me more then once. He wants to be the only child I think. It is ok for mom to handle the other ones that are his age but the sent on me are to strong and I thinks he knows I am taken care of the oher babies tht where just born.

Well took some x-mas pics of him. I had gotten him a little santa suite and his happy little butt is to big for it. I got a large dog but bcause he is a happ rollie polie stomic boy it will nto fit around his stomic. Must be all the good second cut he has been eatting. So I put a set of reindeer ear on him a great big bow around his neck. He did not like the ear and let me know how he felt about them with me loosen my hearing for a little bit. But after he saw I had the camera out he smiled for the camira. What a ham! Take it out nd it is the cute Pani the Pani tht dose cute little thing just to get the atection.

Mr Pressie will not walk in mudd. We have to walk in mud to get to the field behind the barn. There is a nice pond and a pretty place to go but do you think mr Pani all might and power magisty could walk in the mdd. NNNNOOOOO he migth get mud on his little hooves. He had to be carried and I put him down and there was mudd near him and he yelled at me. I think I made a monster. 

Well little Pani is deffently a male. Hummping everything in sight that will hodl still long enouhg. He has not had to worry about the other males in the herd in the barn. And even the males that are in the lder baby group. He has had a nice warm pen with girls with him and also a dwarf horse to kept him company. All the babies tht could nto handle the cold was put in this pen in the garage because it was warmer in there. Spoil spoil spoil and what it is going to be like when he gets put back out in with the others. I think I am going to have a screaming little boy on my hands soon, well ths spring.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

X-mas pics soon to come when I get home

Pani has some adopted brother and sisters now. WEll they are mine for thenext 8 weeks or until they are of the bottle. He is nto a really happy camper about them either. Hav enot been able to show them the babies but he has sure smelled there sent on me. He has not been the loven little son of mine and he has also yelled at me more then once. He wants to be the only child I think. It is ok for mom to handle the other ones that are his age but the sent on me are to strong and I thinks he knows I am taken care of the oher babies tht where just born.

Well took some x-mas pics of him. I had gotten him a little santa suite and his happy little butt is to big for it. I got a large dog but bcause he is a happ rollie polie stomic boy it will nto fit around his stomic. Must be all the good second cut he has been eatting. So I put a set of reindeer ear on him a great big bow around his neck. He did not like the ear and let me know how he felt about them with me loosen my hearing for a little bit. But after he saw I had the camera out he smiled for the camira. What a ham! Take it out nd it is the cute Pani the Pani tht dose cute little thing just to get the atection.

Mr Pressie will not walk in mudd. We have to walk in mud to get to the field behind the barn. There is a nice pond and a pretty place to go but do you think mr Pani all might and power magisty could walk in the mdd. NNNNOOOOO he migth get mud on his little hooves. He had to be carried and I put him down and there was mudd near him and he yelled at me. I think I made a monster. 

Well little Pani is deffently a male. Hummping everything in sight that will hodl still long enouhg. He has not had to worry about the other males in the herd in the barn. And even the males that are in the lder baby group. He has had a nice warm pen with girls with him and also a dwarf horse to kept him company. All the babies tht could nto handle the cold was put in this pen in the garage because it was warmer in there. Spoil spoil spoil and what it is going to be like when he gets put back out in with the others. I think I am going to have a screaming little boy on my hands soon, well ths spring.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: 

his antics always make me laugh


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

He makes me lauh also. I was setting up the tac room today and I let him and his Girls friends play inthe room with me. I had just set the saddle up n the pombel and low and behold I had Pani and his irlfeinds use it as a jump. Well none f them made it and I had a mess to boot of brushed and other horse related itema sall over the place. They tore up what I did in there. I found then trying to get into a bunny cage to get at the bunny food. evne thouhg I put a bucket of sweet feed and a freash bucket of water out for them to eat and drink from. Could they toch that stuff nnnnnoooo the bunny food was better and all four of them was bound and determed to get into that cage. So I ahd to stop work and chace them from being aroudn the cage so they went over and knocked over the saddle rack scaren themselves and they all too a v line to the pen that they have set up for them in the garage. They look at me with the look "We did not do that. We do not know how that happened". Bad thing is Pani is teaching the girls he has in there with him his bad habit as in how to make mommy do what you want. Ok it is late here and the babies in the other room is maken noises. 

Sleep is for the week! That means I am a very strong person!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Pan lets me do jsut about anything to him. I put reindeer horns on him and he just stood there and looked at me like he was saying what are you doing ot me now Mommy!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Been two weeks since I saw my baby :boy: and I am so missing him. I am going to have to have hubby drive me to my boss's house to see the little guy. I am haven sepraction ansity you can say over not seeing him. I wonder what he is doing and if he is missing me. Hubby dose not understand how I could miss the little guy but I do. It is 4:30 am in the morning :coffee2: and I took my phone out and played his cry for me (which is my ringer) :tears: just so I could hear his voice. I am so hopelessly in love  with this little guy. This is the longest I have been away from him.  Just looked at the pics I have of him on my puter. Man I have more pics of him on my puter then my own children. :doh: Am I hopeless or what? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I would miss my girls if I was gone from them for a long time. 

Sounds like you need a visit :thumb:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

OH MY God he is a little tub ball. But he is happy and healthey little guy. Wanted to see what he was going to do with all this snow on the ground. So I got out his steeeler jacket (Ya he is near Pittsburgh GO STEELERS) and took him outside to play in the snow again. He got to the first snow drift and stopped and looked at me as if he was saying *Um I do not think so*. So I went over and picked him up and put him in the cleared path and headed down to the barn to get hay for the little ones that are in the garage with him. He followed like normal yelling at me cause I was not carrying him. Ever heard a goat that is not happy scream at you cause he dose nto want o walk in snow. I made the mistake in incuragen him to make noise. We got to the barn and I open the door. Pani ran in fast and headed straight for the hay bail and muched away happly with a Clysdale and horse sniffing. He did not care that they where snifing him only that he hd hay in front of him and he was eatting it. So I gathered up a huge pile nd headed back tothe garage only to find someone was not following. SO I truged back pick up the nor happy goat that did not have to walk back and had a armfull of hay to eat along the way. Naw he is not spoil.

For some reason the babies goats the where born this year just is refusen to eat hay. So we have been putting last years babies in with the trying to find the right teacher to teach them. Caue it is normaly the mother that teaches them to do all that and this bacth is not catching on. We ahve tired one of our goats named Maxie but the babies where scared of her an did nto go near her. So I was thinking about or other goat Named Panda. She heads butted them. WEll I had brought Pan with Panda to get some time in with him. With all the work I ahve been doing I have nto been able to spend as much time with him as I would like. This is what shoced me. WE never thought about bring a buck in because a lot of the time they are very agressive with the youngesters. But Pan is different. He was gentel with them. In in away to mother them a bit. I cried to see how he was aroudn with them. Then he climb up on my lap and cuddled like he likes to do. I gave him a lot of huggs and kisses and then all the sudden Dude had jumped up and cuddle right next to him. THen Panda Head butted Esspro and all the sudden I had three more in now my lap cuddlen down where they can as if they said SAVE US. What was Pan reaction to this. He makes more room and lets them lay on him. Panda just looked at me and said HA I have the basement to myself now.

About a half an hour later I put the babies back in there pen and took Pan and Panda bear back to there pen in the garage.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh ya before I forget. YOu know we use Pani in the petting zoo. (that is how he earns his board here) He is a ham and loves how he can be the center of attection. Well my boss is already taken bookings for this year and Pancakes has be requ est by name for 3 jobs already. He is becomen a popuar goat. I do nto know if it is his personality or just that his name is cute and unforgetable. 

He also dose not chew on things. Like clothing tubs and other things that are newary in some places. That is why he is used in the nursen homes and places like that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Pancakes certainly is unforgetable.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I am sitting here thikning about my boys. Pani the way he is jsut Pani. Who ever thought almost a year ago when I got Pan that all of this has happened. Pan has away of maken you smile when you feelign down. Yesturday before I left he was in teh basement playing with the babies. He is the first buck my boss says that she has ever seen play with babies and not want to hurt them. He is gentle even though he can be a jelly belly when it comes to Dude his little brother. I make sure I do nto wrape Dude in Pan's blankie cause it is his. The only sent on the blankie is mine and his. I am goign to be maken Dude one of his own. before we left we sat in a chair in the basement watchign the babies run around. pan given me kisses and hugs. I think he knows when I am going back home cause when it was time to go back to his pen he cried his mommy cry and I cried also. That cry just rips into this big heart of mine. Soon as it gets warmer I am going to work on teh trick he dose. More to come with Pani. Spring is almost here and that means playing with me outside.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Well sitting here in the morning thinking about the little rollie pollie in the barn. I had to lauh today as we are feeding everyone when I look over and find a certain little guy on top of a gdoe. That is right Pani is relisen what he is spose to do with a doe and I do not mean just going though the actions. He was really doing it. Then looked at me saying. Do you mine?? I had to laugh. My little guy is grown up so fast. Next month he is going to be just a year old and I can not believe it. 

Well just like normal when I am out and about feedin I have my little shadow following aka Pani. With all the snow and the melting we have ice around the farm and a lot. Not thinking as we are taken the buckets of grain to the barn to feed the young goats and the does (They get grain twice a day) I look behind me when a Pani started screaming. I see him will all his legs spralled out cause he slipped and landed on his bellie. Like one of those gaots with there legs out spread eagle in a cartoon. Did not go anywhere mind you because he has lots of bellie. He looks at me as I have two buckets of grain in my hands like why are not saven me?? I put the buckets down and went over to pick him up and slipped myself onto my butt next to him. He just gets up and climbs on my lap, lay down and cuddle. Here I am with a lap full of goat. Ever tired to walk with two buckets of grain and a fat goat in your arms?? Well I learned today. We got to the door of the barn and I put him down and then walk in with a yelling goat following me cause how dare I put him down to walk. Sometimes I think I created a monster here but then all he has to do is give me a bunch of kisses and a goatey hug and then I am wrapped around his little hoof.

Small note he is starten to like his little brother Dude. At least now Dude can run to him when the big bad baby girls start head butting him. He no longer walks away from him he is now actuly standing near him. Warmer weither I will get pictures of them outside. My cameria still dose not like the basement.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

WoW been a while since I have posted to this. Pani is grown big. He is gaining weight and also grown in size. I have been taken him out with the young babies form this year and he is a great herd leader. He protects the little one and steals there leaves. If a cat or a dog is near he moves in closer to be the big brother of all of them. He is starten to grow up and findly getting a beard that everyone can see.

Well this mornin I walked in to get Pani and Besty out of the yearling pen and then get the babies out to take them all outside. I pull back the tarp that covers the yearling pen and low and behold get a eye full. Pani has covered the older doe in the pen named Carmela. I quickly cover them back up and waite a few minutes and then uncover them again. They where done it hink I intrupted the two of them. We shure hope he is shooting blanks until breeding season this year. If not we will have a baby off of our breeding plans.

Well Pani is become a bit indpentdent. He desided that he was nto going to stay with the little herd that is out and about this afternoon. See I take the babies and Pani and Besty out for little play sessions in the grass. They never run away and stay really close to there "mommy" aka me. Well Pani desided that the grass way over there was better then the grass near mommy and the others. So the little guy just happly wonders over and starts eatting and not listening to me. Goin to have to start putting him on a leash but I do not have the heart to do so. When it is time for him to come in he dose listen to me and also when we go out for walks in the woods he stay right next to me. 

Well the new babies want a bottle so I have to get them one. Hey they are letting me sleep 4 hours at night now!


----------

